# Amp Decision for SQ



## spljunkie (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello all, I'm trying to put together a decent sq system for my extended cab s10, and I'm a lil confused on which amps i should go with. I've got two of the old school lightning audio storm subs 12in. in a downfiring sealed box. The amps I have to choose from are a MTX THUNDER 1000XD which will put about 600rms on each sub. Or I can go with 2 old school ORION 2150 SX one bridged on each sub rated power for that bridged is 600 rms. I really want this system to sound good Im using audiocontrol line driver and crossover.

I do like volume as well but I know I dont need much for a s10 extended cab pickup. So can anyone give me any amp feedback. I used to own the mtx before and it sounded great until i bought a jl slash amp but i cant afford the jl so these are my two options. Someone help me with a little advice please. Thanks

Not worried about mismatching highs amps. I'll either be using old school lanzar opti 160q or a phoenix gold ms275


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I think you should just use the Orion amps on the subs. Then I would pair it with that Lanzar 160Q. Don't be fooled by the low power rating on that amp it's an easy 4x75 all day I have run a couple of these bridged on a set of components and they are very powerful, clean, detailed, and warm sounding. One of my all time favorite amps. 

In reference to the PG very nice amp. Definitely have it's caps checked they are notorious for cap s going bad. If you need help with that ShawnK and trickyRicky are fair, knowledgeable, and very good to deal with. They take care of your stuff and ship well. They're both well aware puff the issues. Good luck!


----------

